# Quick Question



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

I am just wondering, Do dull broadheads fly the same as sharp ones?

The reason I ask this is because I am planning on buying some good fixed blade broadheads and practice with just one so Im sure it will start to dull after being shot so many times.


----------



## RiverRob (Jul 24, 2007)

They will fly the same, just spin test them occasionally to make sure they are not wobbling.


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

Spin test? How do you go about that?


----------



## bretts (Feb 24, 2004)

You can hold on the arrow and blow on the fletching and see how it spins....What fixed blades are ya getting sap?


----------



## RiverRob (Jul 24, 2007)

A way you could do it thats somewhat accurate is to insert broadhead and stand arrow up with tip on wood and spin arrow fast and see if there is much wobble. Otherwise you could get a arrow spinner, rest it on there and give it a spin. Most of the time if you have aluminum arrows you would want to have one to see if there bent at all.


----------



## Ande8183 (Sep 18, 2005)

They sell sharpeners specially designed for broadheads. I have never used them, but if you plan to practice with your broadheads it might help. Has anyone used one of these sharpeners before?


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

Brett, Ill probably look into Muzzy, as I am pretty impressed with their performance I have witnessed

That or I may try out the 2 blade system, don't know much about the brands but I guess that Ill just have to check them out and see


----------



## RiverRob (Jul 24, 2007)

USSapper said:


> Brett, Ill probably look into Muzzy, as I am pretty impressed with their performance I have witnessed
> 
> That or I may try out the 2 blade system, don't know much about the brands but I guess that Ill just have to check them out and see


Muzzy's are a good head, only thing is is you screw up a tip the heads done, if you dent ect. the blades you need to buy new ones, if the whole head gets bent it becomes a part head. For the price they sell them for I dont think there worth it. Replacement blades are not cheap either and there a pain to sharpen. I havent been able to find new tips either. I only buy magnus now, ANYTHING happens to the head you send it and you get a new one, no questions asked. Easy to sharpen to. You can find buzzcuts and stingers pretty cheap on archery talk classifieds. If you want a two blade system these are what you want to look at, you could also get them with bleeder blades. http://www.magnusbroadheads.com/


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

Do you guys usually resharpen your blades after you shoot a deer? I just buy new ones usually.


----------



## sotaman (Apr 6, 2004)

Hey man you cant go wrong with the Montec G5 they also sell practice heads. I love em and have seen them do some amazing damage.


----------



## RiverRob (Jul 24, 2007)

I use a smith broadhead sharpener on muzzy's, usually just a couple swipes does the job, no need to buy new blades. With heads like montects, snuffers ect a diamond stone works pretty good or you could also you the smiths as well.


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

Most of my broadheads break when I shoot a deer.

RR, what exactly does the spin test prove? I shoot carbon arrows so they dont bend.


----------



## sotaman (Apr 6, 2004)

Sapper

Some times the flethings and the spin of the broadhead wont work together causing the arrow to not fly correctly. Thats why you spin test it. I know a lot of people that will not shoot a broadhead more then once becaue it is dull. I resharpen my broadheads a lot. But I swear by the Montecs


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

How do you know if they fly correctly with each other


----------



## sotaman (Apr 6, 2004)

thats the spin test a arrow will spin easily by simpley blowing on it. Now if you add the broadheads and the arrow doesnt spin the same you may have issues when shooting them.


----------



## RiverRob (Jul 24, 2007)

spin testing can also show if the insert is not aligned just right or the attatch point of broadhead is slightly bent.


----------



## bretts (Feb 24, 2004)

Montec's whistle, I usually don't resharpen, I like to go to the woods with brand new blades/broadheads loaded up in the quiver, that way your never wondering if they are sharp enough, nothing to blame on the broadhead. Muzzy's used to be hard to tune, plain old just getting them adjusted to your setup...but the mx3's and mx4's are the cat's meow 8) 
Is anybody else going nuts right now? I need to be bowhunting...I sent in for the turkey tag again, can't wait to zip one through!


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

USSapper said:


> Spin test? How do you go about that?


Sometimes there is variability in head, shaft match up. I always spin my arrows, and just about any brand head will have one that wobbles on one shaft, but not another. I don't know what it is, inconsistent threads in the inserts or on the head.

Try this: take a 3 ft section of 2X4 one six inch section and two four inch sections. Screw the six inch section to the end of the 3 ft 2X4. Screw the first four inch section three inches back, and the second four inch section about 18, 20, or 22 inches back. Cut a V in the top center of both four inch sections for your arrow to rest in. Start with a field point and push it forward leaving a small dent in the end piece. Now use a felt tip to mark that spot. Drop an arrow with a broadhead on into the blocks and slowly turn it. Does it stay in line with that dot, or does it rotate around the dot. Switch the broadhead to a different shaft and try it. Try that other broadhead on a different shaft. You should be able to match them up. Out of a dozen shafts and broadheads I normally get eight or nine that are perfect using this method and three or four that are off slightly.


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

thanks guys, actually in all my years of bowhunting I have never hear of the spin test


----------



## sotaman (Apr 6, 2004)

USSapper

When do you wanna do chow again?? Did you watch that DVD where that guy zipped that big brown bear yet?


----------



## neb_bo (Feb 3, 2007)

as far as broadhead sharpening is concerned, im not real impressd with the factory sharpness on alot of fixed blade heads. most of the expandables are quite sharp however. i shoot every fixed blade broadhead im going to hunt with, on the arrow it will be on when i hunt, then i sharpen them on a hard arkansas (fine, or extra fine) stone. i have used diamond stones, and they work well, especially if you dont quite have the hang of it, but they remove alot of material i think. on broadheads, this doesnt matter, but on my knives that i sharpen dozens of times a year, i notice it. i can also get them just a hair sharper with a stone.

one tip- if you are going to sharpen a broadhead, i like to screw it into either an arrow, or an old piece of broken shaft, just for a handle. i have a piece of shaft about 8" long that i keep with my stuff for just this purpose, as its a little easier to handle than a full 29" arrow.


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

Thank for the tips


----------

